# LED Dimmers



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

There are a multitude of dimmers available that will dim LEDs, all the way up to 1000W I think. There are even ways to dim wattages higher than that, using booster modules. I just finished doing a store with around 1100W of LEDs on one dimmer, worked great. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard first of all!

Have you looked into Lutron or Diva?


----------



## 54electric (Apr 22, 2017)

Also consider the inrush current of the selected LED lamps as this will also be a consideration for the dimmer selections

one of the best reference sites I have used is this one.

http://www.lutron.com/en-US/Service...al/Design-SelectionTools/LEDDimmerMatrix.aspx


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Go to the lamp manufacturer's web site and find a list of tested, compatible dimmers.


----------



## BlueOval5272 (Jul 25, 2015)

3DDesign said:


> Go to the lamp manufacturer's web site and find a list of tested, compatible dimmers.




This is very important. About two years ago we went round and round with a dinner that was causing flickering. Turned out the LED retrofit the customer had supplied wasn't compatible with the dimmer. 

Worst of all this was all hand selected by a sales rep at a lighting store. One of the few times I've heard my boss tell a customer someone else was an idiot lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

